# Any news on Northstar tools??



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has heard anything about Northstar lately. I know they went under, but wondering if maybe re-opening or somebody is buying their patents. I was a big fan of their tools and own a full set. I still think they made the best angle heads to date and I refuse to run anything else. Any info would be appeciated


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I talked to the old owner about a year ago now and he said they were in court trying to buy the company back. I never heard anything again until recently from Al's Tools and he said don't hold your breath about them coming back.

However, Al's Tools does have every single replacement part for every single Northstar tool!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I talked to the old owner about a year ago now and he said they were in court trying to buy the company back. I never heard anything again until recently from Al's Tools and he said don't hold your breath about them coming back.
> 
> However, Al's Tools does have every single replacement part for every single Northstar tool!


I just looked at als and they show no northstar parts and they have no contact us email so i cant ask, I have the northstar roller, Would be handy to get some spare bearings for it.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

this may be a little off topic...but this really frustrates me...but...not a thing you can do....

I think they are the best tools on the market, personally, and still love some of my concorde tools still in use....BUT....they have let me down 2x now and it won't happen again...i'll use something else next time im in need of buying tools


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Building-renovation/Tools/Other/auction-361717755.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Building-renovation/Tools/Other/auction-361720009.htm


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

*NorthStar parts*

First time posting on this site and what can i say but good things. You might want to try drywallzone.com. I get all my tapetech and columbia taping tool parts from there. good luck!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> First time posting on this site and what can i say but good things. You might want to try drywallzone.com. I get all my tapetech and columbia taping tool parts from there. good luck!


Well welcome a board then CT215
And watch out for cazna, he's a know it all :jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> First time posting on this site and what can i say but good things. You might want to try drywallzone.com. I get all my tapetech and columbia taping tool parts from there. good luck!


I just tryed drywallzone, Good company to deal with :thumbsup:

2Bucks the master of DWT,:whistling2:


----------



## CanadianBert (Sep 14, 2010)

they are back up and running in Canada
i believe the the issue was that the company that bought them defaulted on their agreement or payment plan


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Confirmed, they are indeed back in business in Canada.


----------



## squarefoot (Oct 10, 2014)

*We're smart in Canada*

I've spoken to a distributer in British Columbia and the owner who sold northstar didn't give up the patents, then he wouldn't give them up obviously until he got paid 😱😱😱


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*North Star Taping Tools*

CSR Building Supplies has the complete North Star Line and a full parts and service department.

Let me know if I can help you [email protected]

We carry Columbia, North Star, Tape Tech, Level 5 plus a full line up of semi-automatic tools.

www.drywalldelivery.com


----------



## Hristo (Dec 12, 2020)

ns005 said:


> Wondering if anyone has heard anything about Northstar lately. I know they went under, but wondering if maybe re-opening or somebody is buying their patents. I was a big fan of their tools and own a full set. I still think they made the best angle heads to date and I refuse to run anything else. Any info would be appeciated


Cal


ns005 said:


> Wondering if anyone has heard anything about Northstar lately. I know they went under, but wondering if maybe re-opening or somebody is buying their patents. I was a big fan of their tools and own a full set. I still think they made the best angle heads to date and I refuse to run anything else. Any info would be appeciated


Call west-tech tools.They are in Canada. Best repair service and are real professionals. I'm from uk but still use them to repair my tools.They sell all Northstar tools.


----------

